# Motorola RAZR V3c + 2005 750i



## digitalje5u5 (Dec 21, 2005)

Has anyone tested this combo - Motorola RAZR V3c + 2005 750i? Looking to buy a RAZR V3c (Verizon), but I wanted to know if anyone was aware of any problems, firtst./

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

digitalje5u5 said:


> Has anyone tested this combo - Motorola RAZR V3c + 2005 750i? Looking to buy a RAZR V3c (Verizon), but I wanted to know if anyone was aware of any problems, firtst./Thanks for the help.


BMW says it's compatible, though they go on to say all phones may not work with all BMW software.
HERE


----------



## akbars01 (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't tell you for sure if Version phone works but I have unlocked GSM + 06 750Li and it works perfectly. I don't see a reason why Verison Razr would not work. It would not make sense to release phone with bluetooth software that is not compatable with bluetooth car kit, espessail since GSM phone work on all BMWs.


----------



## digitalje5u5 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you.

I decided to call BMW customer relations to confirm.

The guy said, " just last week bmw said the razor phone was compatible with bmw vehicles. Installations were made but problems kept popping up and the razor phones had to be uninstalled." So, bmw is working to resolve the issue.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 19, 2005)

i tried a razor with the 750 (2006) and it worked with the system but cutoff frequently. i now use the motorola e 815 (verizon) with the cradle and have not lost a call in 45 days and 4000 miles.


----------



## garf12 (Dec 17, 2005)

I use a new Razr and a Rokr in my 2006 750i all the time, never had any problems. Hadnt tried the cradel yet. The only phone i have had problems with is the treo 650.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Just got a Verizon RAZR V3c and it works perfectly well with my car.

the one problem I have is that BMW does not sell a cradle forit, so my old E815 workde better, charged while using the car's antenna. never run out of batteries and always arrive with a freshly charged phone.
I wish that there was a cradle for the RAZR, it is a great phone.


----------

